# Hunting > Hunting >  Eugenie Sage

## Rock river arms hunter

Admin please excuse this is if it's deemed political however in the interests of seeing Our conservation minister being brought to task I believe this would be quite good to see.

https://www.facebook.com/SarahDowieI...2447560356636/

Sarah Dowie Brings Sage to task

----------


## Lukeduncan

Still haven't really achieved much. Yes it has been brought up but was dismissed just ask quickly. The question that really needed to be asked was "will they review the current plan and make changes accordingly?"

----------


## gonetropo

where can it be found not on facebook

----------


## Lukeduncan

> where can it be found not on facebook


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6XNVKcfnzY

----------


## Nick-D

That's the question right there. Is the plan made in 1993 and largely ignored since applicable to today's range and population densities, and can we redress the balance and still active the ecological restoration which is the primary goal.

No argument here that we should cull some thar but 2/3rds of the population? Come the fuck on.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Still haven't really achieved much. Yes it has been brought up but was dismissed just ask quickly. The question that really needed to be asked was "will they review the current plan and make changes accordingly?"


I would have thought what we are seeing as been one of the most positive things to happen in the history of our game animals , I don't recall the last time any government members were arguing with Doc about stopping any so called pests from being culled , pity Sarah didn't Question if the old Tahr plan was still fit for purpose , but good on her at least someone is listening !!

I see she has a petition as well. 

https://www.national.org.nz/stop_the_tahr_cull

----------


## Lukeduncan

> I would have thought what we are seeing as been one of the most positive things to happen in the history of our game animals , I don't recall the last time any government members were arguing with Doc about stopping any so called pests from being culled , pity Sarah didn't Question if the old Tahr plan was still fit for purpose , but good on her at least someone is listening !!


Yea fair enough! I wonder what happens from here

----------


## Danny

You lot know a lot more than I as Im not in the Alps, well like ever atm but how sustainable are current numbers? One comment last week mentioned numbers were very high and he didnt necessarily think the cull a bad thing? (Hope my recollection is at least half accurate). 

A cull of sorts targets females and young animals? Or all and sundry?

Id dearly love to tip one over on my next trip but Id still struggle to pull the trigger on a small animal which is probably why people sitting in ivory towers say hunters arent or cant keep numbers to below the required level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> You lot know a lot more than I as Im not in the Alps, well like ever atm but how sustainable are current numbers? One comment last week mentioned numbers were very high and he didnt necessarily think the cull a bad thing? (Hope my recollection is at least half accurate). 
> 
> A cull of sorts targets females and young animals? Or all and sundry?
> 
> Id dearly love to tip one over on my next trip but Id still struggle to pull the trigger on a small animal which is probably why people sitting in ivory towers say hunters arent or cant keep numbers to below the required level. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30 percent of the tahr being culled are trophy bulls.

Rest are Nannie's and juvenile. 25000 will be shot. But there is debate as to just how many there are. And the confidence interval is 95% so not much hope.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

It's not been brought up yet. And my post is not the start of the fire. But what every we feel about this lady let's keep it civil!
Our we are going to look like a bunch of red neck women haters.

Love the first 8 posts. Keep it up :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Lukeduncan

Most people will agree that a cull is needed but I also think the Tahr plan needs to be updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

> I would have thought what we are seeing as been one of the most positive things to happen in the history of our game animals , I don't recall the last time any government members were arguing with Doc about stopping any so called pests from being culled , pity Sarah didn't Question if the old Tahr plan was still fit for purpose , but good on her at least someone is listening !!
> I see she has a petition as well. 
> https://www.national.org.nz/stop_the_tahr_cull


Yeah +1 great to see some political focus on this issue. Just a pity that Sarah was not armed with more probing questions. Like what data do you have to demonstrate these Tahr numbers are causing real harm ? And why are you hiding behind  25 year old law that is questionable in relevance today ? What are the errors and assumptions in the count ? Why do you have to cull such massive numbers?have you accounted for the big increase in DIC land since retirement of thousands of hectares of high country grazing ?   Etc
As it was Mz Parsley got off the hook all too easy

Some of the smart guys here should talk to Sarah to help the right questions get asked

----------


## Russian 22.

> Most people will agree that a cull is needed but I also think the Tahr plan needs to be updated. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful what you wish for. If it happens under her it would be worse than the current one.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lukeduncan

> Be careful what you wish for. If it happens under her it would be worse than the current one.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I'll rephrase sorry was a bit broad. I think the plan needs to be updated to suit the increase of public land from retired grazing since 1993 and increase the number of tahr allowed within the range.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I'll rephrase sorry was a bit broad. I think the plan needs to be updated to suit the increase of public land from retired grazing since 1993 and increase the number of tahr allowed within the range.




So do I. I just don't think it's likely that that will happen under the ideology over facts people.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> I'll rephrase sorry was a bit broad. I think the plan needs to be updated to suit the increase of public land from retired grazing since 1993 and increase the number of tahr allowed within the range.


I was wondering why it should be revised but that sheds some light on the situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

Well she has been asked quite a few questions that she needs to answer by Andrew Falloon which should prove she hasn't consulted with interested parties, etc 

https://www.parliament.nz/en/pb/orde...a.PageNumber=6

----------


## chainsaw

Excellent  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

Good to see him making the effort to get some answers.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bos

Lets face it; she's a Green Party extremist with associated extreme views endorsed, without question, by Forest and Bird.
To say that anything that's "not native " to NZ needs got rid off reinforces her position, and should sound warning bells to us all.
The Tahr are just the thin edge of the wedge; I suspect very soon it will be deer on public land.

----------


## Boaraxa

[QUOTE=Danny;748801]I was wondering why it should be revised but that sheds some light on the situation. 



Mate @Danny in this day and age everything is getting revised wake up & smell the ...mount cook lillys !!
look at all the huge changes industry's have or are facing ,farming , freedom camping , mining , on & on it go,s so even in that sense 25 years is waaay out dated for a review , I don't even think I had a cell phone back then  :Thumbsup:  , take your pic sadly things seem to be getting worse rather than better , even so 25 years ago there was likely less interest in Tahr , id imagine quite a few hunting business have sprung up since then with the power of the interweb presence much stronger , more hunters around & much more vocal with cool hunting sights like this, youtube etc to help make that happen , what day 3 on give a little & there's nearly $128,000 in the kitty , regular comments from foreign hunters , is the penny dropping yet !! , all the signs are there pointing at an outdated Tahr plan that is letting all of us down , it does not reflect 2018 & sage knows it , id be really interested to no if they have had an add up in the "Tahr industry " from woe to go you no from everyday hunters spending money on camping equipment, guns , ammo , sports shops , tourists coming in to shoot them , money getting spent on choppers , hotels etc etc .

----------


## ethos

> Lets face it; she's a Green Party extremist with associated extreme views endorsed, without question, by Forest and Bird.
> To say that anything that's "not native " to NZ needs got rid off reinforces her position, and should sound warning bells to us all.
> The Tahr are just the thin edge of the wedge; I suspect very soon it will be deer on public land.


Truer than you may know.
Sumner RHA is in real danger of having the deer WAROd. Deer numbers are considered unacceptably high, probably rightly so in some bits. Now would be a good time for the GAC and NZDA to create a precedent there - employ choppers themselves, target hinds and sell the animals (transparently)with any profits returned to better manage the RHA. 
In the meantime, anyone hunting that area bomb away and give DOC your numbers.
If DOC lets WARO in - and Ms Sage is more likely than anyone to green light it- it will be the beginning of the end of RHAs

----------


## stingray

We hunt we fish we vote....we also are brought more together than ever before by these actions ( Trout and Thar culling),and yes the thought this is only the being ... finally we will rise as one voice and say enough ...I believe this is the catalyst we may have required!

----------


## doinit

> Lets face it; she's a Green Party extremist with associated extreme views endorsed, without question, by Forest and Bird.
> To say that anything that's "not native " to NZ needs got rid off reinforces her position, and should sound warning bells to us all.
> The Tahr are just the thin edge of the wedge; I suspect very soon it will be deer on public land.


It's been all about the deer around my neck of the woods for quite some time now...that come from DOC's own mouth.

As for the so called high Thar numbers,,guess we didn't kill enough back in the old days lol.

----------


## Boaraxa

> It's been all about the deer around my neck of the woods for quite some time now...that come from DOC's own mouth.
> 
> As for the so called high Thar numbers,,guess we didn't kill enough back in the old days lol.


Its not your fault you didn't kill enough back then @doinit you probably only had 303,s  :Zomg:

----------


## Sideshow

Interesting to see the answers on the 2nd of October. 
I’d have load 60 question onto her. Get here snowed under with them.  Make her feel like a Thar in winter :Wink:

----------


## Bos

> Truer than you may know.
> Sumner RHA is in real danger of having the deer WAROd. Deer numbers are considered unacceptably high, *probably rightly so in some bits.* Now would be a good time for the GAC and NZDA to create a precedent there - employ choppers themselves, target hinds and sell the animals (transparently)with any profits returned to better manage the RHA. 
> In the meantime, anyone hunting that area bomb away and give DOC your numbers.
> If DOC lets WARO in - and Ms Sage is more likely than anyone to green light it- it will be the beginning of the end of RHAs


Thats the guts of it. Ive seen the high Tahr numbers in some catchments, and Ive seen the high deer numbers in Lake Sumner and on Molesworth station, but what I dont see is a joint discussion on how best to deal with these specific areas. Instead, its open slather generated by some DOC bureaucrat and his/her political supporters, *and this is what has to change*

----------


## Steve123

> Thats the guts of it. Ive seen the high Tahr numbers in some catchments, and Ive seen the high deer numbers in Lake Sumner and on Molesworth station, but what I dont see is a joint discussion on how best to deal with these specific areas. Instead, its open slather generated by some DOC bureaucrat and his/her political supporters, *and this is what has to change*


DOC's problem is wanting to eradicate all mammals that aren't farmed, Heard some dude on the radio yesterday from DOC and he was getting into rant territory, for a minute I thought he was going to invade Poland it was that OTT

----------


## Moa Hunter

The biggest uncontrolled animal problem in the open dryer country of the South Island is Hares. Hares do an incredible amount of damage to regeneration, nipping off seedlings at ground level and smaller trees about 250 mm above the ground. In any discussion regarding wild animal numbers and population limits hares need to be included. Much high country in Canterbury was burnt in the early days for sheep grazing and now it is retired. Where there are populations of Hares the regen is very slow. My 2c

----------


## doinit

> Its not your fault you didn't kill enough back then @doinit you probably only had 303,s


Treble two's matey.

----------


## doinit

> The biggest uncontrolled animal problem in the open dryer country of the South Island is Hares. Hares do an incredible amount of damage to regeneration, nipping off seedlings at ground level and smaller trees about 250 mm above the ground. In any discussion regarding wild animal numbers and population limits hares need to be included. Much high country in Canterbury was burnt in the early days for sheep grazing and now it is retired. Where there are populations of Hares the regen is very slow. My 2c


Your dead right there Moa Hunter.
Most if not all of the big high up basins back in the early ti mid 70's were alive with hares.
When the Thar culling was coming to an end we were asked/told to clean up hares,,found that rather uninteresting work at altitude lol.
Believe it or not grass hoppers were darn thick on the ground then also.
Don't know what hare numbers are like nowadays up on the high stuff.

----------


## Lukeduncan

> Your dead right there Moa Hunter.
> Most if not all of the big high up basins back in the early ti mid 70's were alive with hares.
> When the Thar culling was coming to an end we were asked/told to clean up hares,,found that rather uninteresting work at altitude lol.
> Believe it or not grass hoppers were darn thick on the ground then also.
> Don't know what hare numbers are like nowadays up on the high stuff.


Hare numbers are fair high in my eyes. There is also a large amount of grass hoppers getting around where I hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tentman

As I've said elsewhere we need to get a wider conversation going to break down the ideological barriers - it's not just Tahr . . . are they going to go after (eradicate?) Blackbirds and Skylarks, Harrier Hawks, Salmon/Trout, english grasses, wasps, mice - if they stop to think about it a bit surely some of them will wake up ??

----------


## Maca49

https://www.national.org.nz/stop_the...=nationalparty
sign the petition

----------


## A330driver

Done!!

----------


## Pengy

+1

----------


## matagouri

yep done...

----------


## chainsaw

thanks for posting the link @Macca49.   done

----------


## tetawa

done

----------


## john m

Done

----------


## doubleRB

Done

----------


## Mathias

Done

----------


## Danny

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

Yip.

----------


## gonetropo

done my bit but the silly bitch will ignore us.

----------


## Malhunting

https://www.facebook.com/HamishWalke...830087?__xts__


Now to sort out a good Management Plan

----------


## Lukeduncan

https://www.national.org.nz/minister..._her_tahr_hunt

Making progress lads

----------


## burtonator

https://www.national.org.nz/minister..._her_tahr_hunt

Great stuff people now let’s keep the pressure on!!!!

----------


## doinit

Yip it's early days yet but off to a great start...

----------


## Sideshow

Done

----------


## Sideshow

Interesting about the grasshoppers and hares. I wonder if they have been taken into consideration with these plants.
Who's eating who if at all. :Zomg:

----------


## csmiffy

done

----------


## chainsaw

Aye a good start, an important battle won but the war is not over. We really need to make sure the consultation is robust and effective. My fear is Sage + DOC + their F&B buddies will go thru the motions of “listening” and then doing what they want anyway. How do we stop this and get a sensible outcome for management of game animals?

----------


## 300CALMAN

done

----------


## Backcountry Bob

> My fear is Sage + DOC + their F&B buddies


DOC staff members are civil servants and are obliged to implement the policies of the government of the day. It's the minister who makes the decisions

----------


## TeRei

Strange because she promoted the saving of the Mokihinui and then changes her colours when she gets power. All commonsense has gone out the door. She forgets tahr actually "pays" for her job by promoting tourism one of our big income earners.

----------


## Flyblown

Good solid democratic pushback won the first battle, need to keep up the pressure and be prepared to negotiate and compromise fairly, to win the war. After some of the comments I’ve read recenty elsewhere, re tahr cull and particularly 1080, I hope no forum members add fuel to the PC Green agenda by posting offensive sewage and threatening nonsense. They will use it against you, and win.

----------


## Sideshow

> Good solid democratic pushback won the first battle, need to keep up the pressure and be prepared to negotiate and compromise fairly, to win the war. After some of the comments I’ve read recenty elsewhere, re tahr cull and particularly 1080, I hope no forum members add fuel to the PC Green agenda by posting offensive sewage and threatening nonsense. They will use it against you, and win.


We can only police ourselves on the posting of offensive nonsense. :Sad:

----------


## Steve123

What exactly do Thar taste like? I'm picking it's good as a mate goes down every couple of years but no Thar meat makes it back north. Every time I've asked he says " get your own".
Is it like goat?

----------


## gonetropo

dark meat, pretty rich

----------


## GravelBen

> DOC staff members are civil servants and are obliged to implement the policies of the government of the day. It's the minister who makes the decisions


Nominally yes, but its common for ministers to make decisions based on the recommendation of the same 'expert' civil servants.

----------


## Maca49

We were reminiscing the other day about all the good street races that NZ had for years and years, the along comes this all encompassing health and safety and so much fun and enjoyment disappeared from the country, slow death of adventure and danger and too much cotton wool. All put in place by dingbats. We are going to be a very bored society in the future. what this has to do with this thread? but you get the driff?

----------


## Russian 22.

> We were reminiscing the other day about all the good street races that NZ had for years and years, the along comes this all encompassing health and safety and so much fun and enjoyment disappeared from the country, slow death of adventure and danger and too much cotton wool. All put in place by dingbats. We are going to be a very bored society in the future. what this has to do with this thread? but you get the driff?


Paeroa is shutting down sadly. Less attendance. Higher costs so only Whanganui really left

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

aye, a new minister in particular, will rely on advice (aka ammunition) from the faceless "civil servants".  The minister "makes the decisions" ...  I would read as "pulls the trigger". In this case, the rifle (or in this example field artillery) and ammo are supplied by the vested civil servants in the hierarchy plus the greenies "doctrine".

----------


## Maca49

> Paeroa is shutting down sadly. Less attendance. Higher costs so only Whanganui really left
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Didn’t know that

----------


## Russian 22.

> Didnt know that


Now you do. It's a shame. 

Bucket racing in Auckland is shutting down. Sorry for side tracking thread but buckets are such a fun and cheap way to race. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

greymouth street racing was very alive last year and i thoroughly enjoyed it .amazing one day of the year when those bikes barrel past the cop shop doing 180km+ and the cops clap-bloody refreshing .well worth the visit .likewise Westcoast car club street sprints in greymouth. man do those assorted cars do some crazy speeds around the circuit.
now Eugenies Sage -honoured life member of Twig&Tweet.certainly in her westcoast antics re banning mining in the conservation estate she was being very closely advised by a notorious westcoast greenie(ex WCDHB CEO&green party poli)mr Kevin Hague.however after covert visits to two mines she does a backflip????????????????
 Again though it seems shes like a circus acrobat and done yet another backflip re the thar cull. wonder whats dampened the ardour this time.

----------


## outdoorlad

https://www.stuff.co.nz/southland-ti...ahr-cull-start

----------


## Sideshow

Himmmm

----------


## skyflyhigh

Some interesting comments on stuff

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

oh shit, that Stuff link makes scary reading.
So Sage has gone quiet to try and duck the media/public spotlight,  saying "she/DOC will consult"  yeah,, right ?!  ..... but meanwhile they're plowing ahead with the cull ???  FFS !!  
There's 100,000's of HA of alpine country with out tahr where her precious daizies can grow.

----------


## Nick-D

> oh shit, that Stuff link makes scary reading.
> So Sage has gone quiet to try and duck the media/public spotlight,  saying "she/DOC will consult"  yeah,, right ?!  ..... but meanwhile they're plowing ahead with the cull ???  FFS !!  
> There's 100,000's of HA of alpine country with out tahr where her precious daizies can grow.


The dumb thing is that there isnt a shred of science done that even shows the effects that thar have on alpine flowers. The only studies done are those on tussock health and even those show only minimal deterioration of the health of tussock even with the supposed 'explosion' of thar numbers. Below are several of the recommendations in the latest report. Rather illuminating




> Changes in condition, such as cover, of other common species on these plots (e.g. Aciphylla spp.) might be analysed to supplement this report, *but if DOC wishes to monitor tahr impacts on rare or vulnerable species (such as Ranunculus) it would be best to design a system specifically aimed at them,* e.g. monitor survival along transects 
> or at sites where they occur. 
> 
> The current aerial methods to estimate tahr densities by counting tahr across the whole study catchments may have practical uses for managers wanting to confirm over abundance, but these *estimates are not reliable enough to meet the specific prescriptions for intervention in the tahr* plan let alone the purposes of this study. We recommend using estimates of ungulate activity derived from the pellet plots around the vegetation plots in future analyses, *but also recommend that the census count method as described by Challies (1992) be used in the year the vegetation and pellet plots are remeasured* to allow better linking of the ungulate activity to catchment level measures of tahr density,and thus to the tahr-plan intervention densities.


Its all there in writing, in the latest study presented by doc. That's why she has stuck so vehemently to the tahr control plan rhetoric as she knows the latest science is not comprehensive enough.

I have also in my reading of the 3 studies done in 1996, 2004, and 2014 noted that there in no correlation nor supporting evidence that the indicative numbers specified in the htcp represent the minimum number at which we can achieve recuperation of our alpine environments. In fact that given the negligible difference in tussock health recorded in the despite the increasing numbers I would hypothesize that the number of tahr capable of being sustainably supported by our alpine environments is much higher than that specified.

These are not plants that evolved devoid of grazing pressure.

----------


## chainsaw

Thanks @nick_D  - how do we get these facts into the public media & focus ?  Seems like the Nats are running with the "anti cull" theme (atm), so how do we harness that.  You'd think they'd be all over data and facts like this - as a means to politically embarrass the other mob ?!  We may as well use the "political process " to some end good

----------


## Nick-D

> Thanks @nick_D  - how do we get these facts into the public media & focus ?  Seems like the Nats are running with the "anti cull" theme (atm), so how do we harness that.  You'd think they'd be all over data and facts like this - as a means to politically embarrass the other mob ?!  We may as well use the "political process " to some end good


I don't really know man. I think Greg and Willy did a good job of talking about the lack or robust science. TBH I believe national is just being 'oppositionist'. They seem to be in a fair amount of internal turmoil and are jùst searching for a bandwagon to jump on. With that in mind it's not surprising the argument wasn't well though out. 

That being said, the lack of consultation angle has merit too.its probably what the court case will be based on.

I think the best use for excerpts from the various studies is in educating the general public. Getting the average urbanite to understand this is a real issue, not just some nutbags selfishly trying to preserve easy hunting. Show that hunting and conservation aren't mutually exclusive in New Zealand.

We want to control tahr too, but we want it done in a robust and scientific manner.

The link below is for the 2014 study which is as far as I can find, the latest comprehensive(ish) study done on the impact of tahr for anyone who is interested. It shows we need a reduction of numbers in some areas but it's far from doom and gloom.

https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&so...zbllRfmcpzNk5o

----------


## kidmac42

> greymouth street racing was very alive last year and i thoroughly enjoyed it .amazing one day of the year when those bikes barrel past the cop shop doing 180km+ and the cops clap-bloody refreshing .well worth the visit .likewise Westcoast car club street sprints in greymouth. man do those assorted cars do some crazy speeds around the circuit.


My boss races there each year. Loves it on his tickled up Norton. I been there to watch once a few years back now, great day above ground it was. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

"We want to control tahr too, but we want it done in a robust and scientific manner." @Nick-D that my man is nail on head stuff and just what we need to hear in the press.
Because 
" I think the best use for excerpts from the various studies is in educating the general public. Getting the average urbanite to understand this is a real issue, not just some nutbags selfishly trying to preserve easy hunting. Show that hunting and conservation aren't mutually exclusive in New Zealand."
This is how we need to project our image.

----------


## Sideshow

See a few more questions for her.
Question number 24488
Anyone know how to see the answers for the questions dated 25th answers ment to be given on the 3rd? Number 23736

https://www.parliament.nz/en/pb/orde...f-conservation
There's loads more but no answers that I can find.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Did anybody else hear Eugenie refer to hunters as "Cunters" clear as day on good morning this morning?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> See a few more questions for her.
> Question number 24488
> Anyone know how to see the answers for the questions dated 25th answers ment to be given on the 3rd? Number 23736
> 
> https://www.parliament.nz/en/pb/orde...f-conservation
> There's loads more but no answers that I can find.


good luck on that one

----------


## Russian 22.

> Did anybody else hear Eugenie refer to hunters as "Cunters" clear as day on good morning this morning?


Vietnam cam did.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cowboy

Heard this too. Disgusting arrogant b. Might make a complaint to broadcasting and the govt. Should be inexcusable.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did anybody else hear Eugenie refer to hunters as "Cunters" clear as day on good morning this morning?


Yep.
Bitch.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

Are you guys serious about what she said.
If so is there a video clip or whatever that can be seen..was it on radio or the box?

----------


## Cowboy

On demand. Only up for another hour or so

----------


## Cowboy

Does anyone know howvto screen shot vid.

----------


## Husky1600

The video is doing the rounds on FB, she said it all right! And the ease with which she said it shows that it is not the first time she has used such a word, I think she uses it often. Just goes to show the sort of BS person we're dealing with. Dont trust her boys, she's stated on a number of occasions in the past that she hates game animals, hates hunters, hates hunting and is anti firearm. Southern Alps Tahr Hunters have it on their page, Im not computer savvy enough to know how to put it on here. Also on 1080 Eyewitness

----------


## Projects

Lets see if this link will work 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1080.../?__tn__=-UC-R

----------


## timattalon

> Lets see if this link will work 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1080.../?__tn__=-UC-R


Yup That worked.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Lets see if this link will work 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1080.../?__tn__=-UC-R


Have to save these things for next election.

----------


## rewd

Just made a formal complaint to TVNZ but don't expect any joy there.
Surely we can complain to parliament directly as she can not get away with that.
Any body know how to go about it?

----------


## kidmac42

Wow! That was no slip of the tongue. Purposely said. Not acceptable.

----------


## Sideshow

That has got to take the cake. Well now we can truly see she has a bee in her bonnet and where it :Thumbsup:  top work pat on the back ladies and gentlemen. I guess the right honourable minster has been taking elocution lessons :Wink: 

As said above don't trust this one. Don't give her 1mm.
She thinks she can get away with this then what else is going on behind the scenes :Zomg:

----------


## Low box

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owp9...ature=youtu.be
7 seconds in, turn the sound up

(bit quiet as its from my phone, maybe someone that knows what they are doing could make a better version.)

TVNZ On Demand breakfast 3 October about 40 minutes in. Big smirk afterwards.

----------


## time out

Unreal - I guess that is a word she commonly uses

----------


## Sideshow

She new she was saying it al right.  She pauses before hand and afterwards.

----------


## hotsoup

Shocking

----------


## Cigar

> Kinda think it was probably just a really unfortunate mental stutter, mixed up culling/hunters or something. It would be extremely stupid and pointless for a politician to call anyone cunts on national television which presumably someone watches (?)


I agree, either a mix up, or slip of the tongue and that's what she calls us behind closed doors, surely no-one in politics could be dumb enough to do that on purpose.

----------


## Sideshow

Nar I call busted

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Kinda think it was probably just a really unfortunate mental stutter, mixed up culling/hunters or something. It would be extremely stupid and pointless for a politician to call anyone cunts on national television which presumably someone watches (?)


Agree with you gimp. I would struggle with pronunciation too, after just swallowing the large dead rat that the Minister has !!

----------


## Tinfish

The way it came out of her mouth clearly indicates it is a commonly used word in her vocabulary.
It is a pity we have ministers that feel they are so far beyond reproach they can use language like that so openly.

----------


## Gibo

Pull your heads in guys, stop being '*unters'

----------


## Maca49

I liked them, till they came in her size, still there"s a bunch of good ones on here

----------


## Tahr

I can't believe anyone thinks that Sage said this on purpose. If it was on purpose she had everything to lose and nothing to gain - she is not that silly.

Sure, it might be the vernacular used by her in private, or it might have been a mispronunciation. But it was a mistake.

To suggest that a politician would say this on purpose is simply naive.

----------


## Sideshow

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pgBxQD5oLek
Ohooo you mean like this....... :XD:

----------


## Ross Nolan

It may indeed be a slip - almost certainly, in my opinion is a mistake. HOWEVER, it is also very telling.

No surprises  there, none at all. Anybody who thinks she is in any way on our side needs a big cup of wake the hell up.

----------


## doinit

> I can't believe anyone thinks that Sage said this on purpose. If it was on purpose she had everything to lose and nothing to gain - she is not that silly.
> 
> Sure, it might be the vernacular used by her in private, or it might have been a mispronunciation. But it was a mistake.
> 
> To suggest that a politician would say this on purpose is simply naive.


Crystal clear..slip of the tongue?  It's like anything,you say it enough then sure as hell it will surface when you don't want it.

That dear lady is not to be trusted at all.

----------


## Max Headroom

"Conservation minister drops C bomb on live  TV" - Newshub. Includes quotes from this thread.

----------


## gonetropo

the greens area joke, now i am all for non pollution and to punish the people that discharge nasty stuff into our rivers. nowadays they are "watermellons". green outside and red within

----------


## skyflyhigh

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/polit...n-live-tv.html

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

Considering the very derogatory lower-class type comments made here in previous weeks by some regarding the Minister, the Minister could well be commended for showing restraint in her Freudian slip. She has most certainly been called much worse by forum members. And remember the Minister is a woman and should be treated with respect by the men on this forum.

In my opinion if a person is incapable of showing Respect to a Minister of the New Zealand Government, no matter what their opposing views and restraint, in comments on a public forum, I question that persons level of maturity. Politics is much like a game of Chess, winning is a matter of strategy with some losses along the way and this is what we should expect.

----------


## gonetropo

bollocks! 
there is room for give and take but little miss green is a scumbag

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Considering the very derogatory lower-class type comments made here in previous weeks by some regarding the Minister, the Minister could well be commended for showing restraint in her Freudian slip. She has most certainly been called much worse by forum members. And remember the Minister is a woman and should be treated with respect by the men on this forum.
> 
> In my opinion if a person is incapable of showing Respect to a Minister of the New Zealand Government, no matter what their opposing views and restraint, in comments on a public forum, I question that persons level of maturity. Politics is much like a game of Chess, winning is a matter of strategy with some losses along the way and this is what we should expect.


Unfortunately for our minister, when you are a member of our government you are held to a higher standard than the general population. Im just a dirty old cow farmer, shes a bitch

----------


## Sarvo

> Unfortunately for our minister, when you are a member of our government you are held to a higher standard than the general population. Im just a dirty old cow farmer, shes a bitch


No your a dirty young tit puller :-))

I say this "she's a woman and should not of been let out of the Kitchen"   :Fighting:  :Mouse:

----------


## gimp

The media are reading this thread. Please keep any comments that reflect poorly on hunters to yourselves (misogyny etc). There will be people in Auckland who have heard of hunters, but never met one, and they will judge us all by what you post.

----------


## LOC

Warning, contains the Minister's coarse language -

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...86073388074337

----------


## Sarvo

> The media are reading this thread. Please keep any comments that reflect poorly on hunters to yourselves (misogyny etc). There will be people in Auckland who have heard of hunters, but never met one, and they will judge us all by what you post.


Please tell me you are joking - because I was  :Thumbsup: 
Lighten up if you weren't joking

----------


## chainsaw

> Crystal clear..slip of the tongue?  It's like anything,you say it enough then sure as hell it will surface when you don't want it.
> That dear lady is not to be trusted at all.


Aye "slip of the tongue" ?? ... I hope you're not questioning her sexual preferences as well as her integrity   :Wtfsmilie: 

The audio is crystal clear, the word used is deliberate & there for all to hear.
If it was a mistake or a Trump "I miss-spoke" then there should at least be a public apology and mea culpa.   I'm waiting !

----------


## Shamus

> The media are reading this thread. Please keep any comments that reflect poorly on hunters to yourselves (misogyny etc). There will be people in Auckland who have heard of hunters, but never met one, and they will judge us all by what you post.


Sadly I think you are fighting a losing battle. This place seems to be full of misogyny and casual racism these days.

----------


## Cowboy06

She’s clearly pissed she doesn’t get to kill all our “goats” or “thar or Tahar” as I’ve seen it. I love the end where she says about the magnificent mane on the bulls they like to shoot. Yep everyone hunts for a mane

----------


## Maca49

You got what you voted for, sorry guys, time to wise up

----------


## Maca49

> Sadly I think you are fighting a losing battle. This place seems to be full of misogyny and casual racism these days.


I guess there aint a lot of us that get into the PC way of the world? I have no problem if its a male or female as long as they' re qualified to do the job.
This one seems to be out of touch. I believe she was at the Sika show the other day. That was probably not a pleasant experience for her?

----------


## Shamus

> I guess there aint a lot of us that get into the PC way of the world? I have no problem if its a male or female as long as they' re qualified to do the job.
> This one seems to be out of touch. I believe she was at the Sika show the other day. That was probably not a pleasant experience for her?


It's got nothing to do with being PC being able to refer to a female without using a derogatory term

----------


## Sarvo

> It's got nothing to do with being PC being able to refer to a female without using a derogatory term


Oh please - you are about to put me off my 5pm drink
Have you not been attentive Re the "Me too" - and all the other anti male feminist driven nonsense going down, especially these last 2 years 

Don't you worry "man" we getting plenty thrown back 
But the "kitchen sink" has been tongue in check for prob 50 years now

----------


## Tahr

Forget PC. Forget gender. Remember ordinary decency and respect. 

If we (hunters) want to be credible that's the line we need to hold.

----------


## chainsaw

> You got what you voted for, sorry guys, time to wise up


Sadly. NO .... i did not. 
But "the blue guys" also dropped the ball, or we let them drop the ball, on GAC & HOSI and not putting real meaningful teeth into legislation that would protect and enhance our game animals and the environment.  eg updating things like this 25 year old Tahr plan".

----------


## csmiffy

MMP has done us no favours with the greens. It has helped labour get in a couple of times but otherwise has given far more teeth to a minority party.
Worst part is they probably do have some good ideas but being anti firearm and pro poisoning everything worth shooting pretty much ruins it for me.
Oh yeah and fecking up all mining and a bunch of sawmilling. I would probably be back home on the coast working in a far better place if that was the case.
Their mentality has wrecked the joint

----------


## Russian 22.

> MMP has done us no favours with the greens. It has helped labour get in a couple of times but otherwise has given far more teeth to a minority party.
> Worst part is they probably do have some good ideas but being anti firearm and pro poisoning everything worth shooting pretty much ruins it for me.
> Oh yeah and fecking up all mining and a bunch of sawmilling. I would probably be back home on the coast working in a far better place if that was the case.
> Their mentality has wrecked the joint


If MMP had a lower threshold then it would be way easier. Imagine how much easier to get support for a party more friendly tonus would be. But its not in politicians interest to lower it.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

> MMP has done us no favours with the greens. It has helped labour get in a couple of times but otherwise has given far more teeth to a minority party.
> Worst part is they probably do have some good ideas but being anti firearm and pro poisoning everything worth shooting pretty much ruins it for me.
> Oh yeah and fecking up all mining and a bunch of sawmilling. I would probably be back home on the coast working in a far better place if that was the case.
> Their mentality has wrecked the joint


They haven't gotten there way just yet I see its at least 2 more months away before they come out with a plan , its going to be bloody interesting what they will and will not get away with .

----------


## csmiffy

@Russian 22 there was a shooting fishing party out and about about 3 or 4 elections ago.
Why the feck didn't everyone put at least the party vote in for them? At the least we would have a dedicated voice for our beliefs in there and not just part of a parties manifest. But no. most played it safe (probably not enough members either) and voted for the others and they went the way of common sense
Instead we get a party who I actually did want to get in but didn't get quite enough votes to do it and had to make an alliance with some others just to confuse the issue.
One on the surface ok, the other way bad. National wasn't popular enough to get in on their own so tough luck.
My big grizzle is that if labour was true to their heritage and actually be a workers party as they started maybe more might vote for them.
There is no workers/tradies party anymore.

----------


## Tommy

> They haven't gotten there way just* yet I see its at least 2 more months away before they come out* with a plan , its going to be bloody interesting what they will and will not get away with .


And that timing is ominous, they always dump shit news before everyone breaks for xmas, late on Friday,  etc, old strategy.

----------


## Boaraxa

> And that timing is ominous, they always dump shit news before everyone breaks for xmas, late on Friday,  etc, old strategy.


I still cant believe the idiots came and said no new mines on doc land how many months ago , then just walk off leaving everyone in the dark , really piss poor

----------


## Russian 22.

> And that timing is ominous, they always dump shit news before everyone breaks for xmas, late on Friday,  etc, old strategy.


Forgot the old press release or website updates on the stroke of midnight

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Walker

And we're all a bunch Cunters to her! Deformation proceedings anyone!

----------


## Maca49

> Forget PC. Forget gender. Remember ordinary decency and respect. 
> 
> If we (hunters) want to be credible that's the line we need to hold.


Should never have given the cane away, respect was a good thing! :Wink:  even if you had to earn it, a wack on the rear end taught you that a little quicker!

----------


## aetchell

That was so funny. I can't even see how she could have been intending to say another word then changed it to 'hunters' after the 'c'. Anyone going c**ting this weekend?


> And we're all a bunch Cunters to her! Deformation proceedings anyone!


Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

> I can't believe anyone thinks that Sage said this on purpose. If it was on purpose she had everything to lose and nothing to gain - she is not that silly.
> 
> Sure, it might be the vernacular used by her in private, or it might have been a mispronunciation. But it was a mistake.
> 
> To suggest that a politician would say this on purpose is simply naive.


Id like to think that a minister would be above doing  this on purpose but watching the clip Im not so sure. Remember the green party has some form here 

Marama Davidson  was elected as co-leader in April 2018 and had been very quiet until recently. She threw her support behind the group trying to prevent Lauren Southern and Stefan Molyneux from speaking on their recent visit to New Zealand. A New Zealand politician protesting against the free speech movement.  During the protest rally in Aotea Square, she dropped the C bomb three times in her speech, and later went on what can only be described as a rant about reclaiming the C word for women. When the co-leader of a political party that is supporting the government on confidence and supply, states her ambition to reclaim a word that most people find abhorrent, you seriously have to question that standards of the party she represents.

----------


## Sarvo

> Id like to think that a minister would be above doing  this on purpose but watching the clip Im not so sure. Remember the green party has some form here 
> 
> Marama Davidson  was elected as co-leader in April 2018 and had been very quiet until recently. She threw her support behind the group trying to prevent Lauren Southern and Stefan Molyneux from speaking on their recent visit to New Zealand. A New Zealand politician protesting against the free speech movement.  During the protest rally in Aotea Square, she dropped the C bomb three times in her speech, and later went on what can only be described as a rant about reclaiming the C word ‘for women’. When the co-leader of a political party that is supporting the government on confidence and supply, states her ambition to ‘reclaim’ a word that most people find abhorrent, you seriously have to question that standards of the party she represents.


Words "conservation" - "hunters"  - that is the riddle mix of a nervous speaker who was back peddling

----------


## Walker

Maybe it's time to go back to first past the post, with the rate this lot are giving away money on wims and bribes we could not meet our loan obligations and there are no more jewels to sell!

----------


## ethos

Jesus wept. I doubt the know all holier than thou Eugenia Sage has ever uttered The c word in her entire life.
Some of the tripe being poured forth on FB and the internet in response is just embarrassing.
I get the lack of trust hunters have in her, but no, true Chardonnay socialists like Sage don’t swear like that. Ever.

----------


## Sideshow

As @gimp said keep it clean guys let's not stoop to her level.

----------


## Boaraxa

And obversely the powers that be are reading  :36 1 7:  our posts

----------


## sneeze

> Jesus wept. I doubt the know all holier than thou Eugenia Sage has ever uttered The c word in her entire life.
> Some of the tripe being poured forth on FB and the internet in response is just embarrassing.
> I get the lack of trust hunters have in her, but no, true Chardonnay socialists like Sage don’t swear like that. Ever.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  what world are you living in?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Chardonnay socialists like Sage don’t swear like that. Ever.


How do you know that???

----------


## ethos

Most of them have no idea of how the world works outside Auckland or possibly Wellington.
This is a labour friendly blog from a few days ago, read the comments and ingest the highbrow out of touch douchery on display:
https://thestandard.org.nz/national-...king-at-tahrs/
This mob don’t swear at you, they are better than you.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Forget PC. Forget gender. Remember ordinary decency and respect. 
> 
> If we (hunters) want to be credible that's the line we need to hold.


Totally agree Tahr. Also we should not loose sight of our goal - to have well managed game herds in balance with the environment. That is what is important, not a lot of 'school yard 'she called me names BS'. I actually don't care what I get called or imagine I've been called if I get managed game herds. At this point the Minister has shown that she will listen and consider, and that alone deserves respect.

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Tahr

> And we're all a bunch Cunters to her! Deformation proceedings anyone!


The defences for deformation are "honestly held opinion, or the truth", so I don't think we would have a leg to stand on  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Maybe it's time to go back to first past the post, with the rate this lot are giving away money on wims and bribes we could not meet our loan obligations and there are no more jewels to sell!


Lol. If you look at the national debt it was 8 billion off dollars and in 2008 til now it just so happens to be 80 billion..... Wonder who did that.   ..




> Most of them have no idea of how the world works outside Auckland or possibly Wellington.
> This is a labour friendly blog from a few days ago, read the comments and ingest the highbrow out of touch douchery on display:
> https://thestandard.org.nz/national-...king-at-tahrs/
> This mob dont swear at you, they are better than you.


That comment section gave me aids. What a dumpster fire.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

> Id like to think that a minister would be above doing  this on purpose but watching the clip Im not so sure. Remember the green party has some form here 
> 
> Marama Davidson  was elected as co-leader in April 2018 and had been very quiet until recently. She threw her support behind the group trying to prevent Lauren Southern and Stefan Molyneux from speaking on their recent visit to New Zealand. A New Zealand politician protesting against the free speech movement.  During the protest rally in Aotea Square, she dropped the C bomb three times in her speech, and later went on what can only be described as a rant about reclaiming the C word ‘for women’. When the co-leader of a political party that is supporting the government on confidence and supply, states her ambition to ‘reclaim’ a word that most people find abhorrent, you seriously have to question that standards of the party she represents.


C word?????? Ive got some of those Cooking ,Cleaning,Car washing,Carpet sweeping,Carting in firewood

----------


## Maca49

Thanks guys, that catch up has me set up for another day at the coal face, earning my pension!! and getting taxed accordingly :Yuush:

----------


## gimp

Defamation. Not deformation. Slight difference.

----------


## timattalon

> Defamation. Not deformation. Slight difference.


I think we could handle a little deformation of the green party..........Getting them out of shape could be fun to watch... :Thumbsup:

----------


## gonetropo

> I think we could handle a little deformation of the green party..........Getting them out of shape could be fun to watch...


ever seen a thin politician ?

----------


## Tahr

> Defamation. Not deformation. Slight difference.


Nice pick up gimp. Im in the States at the moment and they spell funny.

----------


## doinit

> Nice pick up gimp. I’m in the States at the moment and they spell funny.


They spell funny ..same here eh.  The word Hunters is now spelt with a C .

----------


## chainsaw

> Totally agree Tahr. Also we should not loose sight of our goal - to have well managed game herds in balance with the environment. That is what is important, not a lot of 'school yard 'she called me names BS'. I actually don't care what I get called or imagine I've been called if I get managed game herds. At this point the Minister has shown that she will listen and consider, and that alone deserves respect.


absolutely agree on this point : "I actually don't care what I get called or imagine I've been called if I get managed game herds." .... with one rider,    based on robust science and data.  Not emotive shit about daisies.

But i don't think we have any solid evidence yet, that Sage and F&B have done anything other than "be seen to listen".       
Belated consultation was a good step,  albeit they were politically embarrassed into having to do so!!  But until we hard evidence in writing and action as to exactly what the "revised Tahr cull plan" is, then I'm sorry but I don't trust these loonies and they have a  long way to go to earn my respect.

----------


## ethos

> Defamation. Not deformation. Slight difference.


Although both involve getting bent out of shape.

----------


## Husky1600

Respect is earned, not a given because of your occupation or status. She has not earnt my respect, doubt she ever will. But I will be civil...........publicly!

----------


## gonetropo

> Respect is earned, not a given because of your occupation or status. She has not earnt my respect, doubt she ever will. But I will be civil...........publicly!


and that is it summed up perfect, we are supposed to be supportive and treat everyone as equals. at the end of the day not everyone deserves respect.
i choose not to judge people for their gender, religion or race. there are good and bad people that fit into these categories. but i damn well refuse to think everyone is my equal

----------


## Max Headroom

> Most of them have no idea of how the world works outside Auckland or possibly Wellington.
> This is a labour friendly blog from a few days ago, read the comments and ingest the highbrow out of touch douchery on display:
> https://thestandard.org.nz/national-...king-at-tahrs/
> This mob dont swear at you, they are better than you.


I read some of the posts. Gotta like Chris73.

----------


## Tahr

> Respect is earned, not a given because of your occupation or status. She has not earnt my respect, doubt she ever will. But I will be civil...........publicly!


Respect is contextual. In this context it's respecting her and Governments right to have a contra opinion or policy to yours (or in this case, ours). Respecting her behaviour or approach is another matter, albeit that it does not absolve us from being respectful in our interactions with her and what we say.

Occupation or status has nothing to do with it.

As an example, I do not agree with your opinion on this but I respect your right to have it. It is no reason for me to be uncivil. If you were uncivil and I was to match your behaviour not only would it be destructive, but I would also be breaching my own values.

----------


## doinit

> Respect is contextual. In this context it's respecting her and Governments right to have a contra opinion or policy to yours (or in this case, ours). Respecting her behaviour or approach is another matter, albeit that it does not absolve us from being respectful in our interactions with her and what we say.
> 
> Occupation or status has nothing to do with it.
> 
> As an example, I do not agree with your opinion on this but I respect your right to have it. It is no reason for me to be uncivil. If you were uncivil and I was to match your behaviour not only would it be destructive, but I would also be breaching my own values.


No disrespect like,      but the world you think you live in does not exist, certainly not for me anyway and I'm not alone.......trust no one when it comes to politics,power and greed...I'll stick to that.

----------


## Tahr

> No disrespect like,      but the world you think you live in does not exist, certainly not for me anyway and I'm not alone.......trust no one when it comes to politics,power and greed...I'll stick to that.


Trust has nothing to do with it. We can manage trust, or the lack of it.

The world I live in does exist. Its actually the same world that the Thar Foundation and GAC live in, and look at what they just achieved. They were respectful, and are managing trust. And getting results.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> No disrespect like,      but the world you think you live in does not exist, certainly not for me anyway and I'm not alone.......trust no one when it comes to politics,power and greed...I'll stick to that.


From your post doinit, I believe that you have missed the point made by Tahr. If hunters want their sport and rights to enjoy that very sport to be respected, then we must also act in such a way that endears respect. May I add ; People in politics are a certain type. They enjoy the public profile, the power and other trappings. That is how they are. We don't need to trust Politicians in order to understand how the system works and work it. we need to set our goals and work towards those aims. 
The biggest threat to hunting is 'Forest and bird'. That organisation has an enormous 'War Chest' and a great deal of Political Respect as a reputable organisation. To counter F&B the first step is to act in a totally professional and respectful manner.
Gimp, Tahr and others have made this point over and over but there are still people on this forum who for some reason cannot understand a simple message. I don't want to make a disrespectful comment on a public forum about those people, but I am sure thinking it....

----------


## Tahr

You lot have made the British news papers.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-live-air.html

----------


## veitnamcam

> You lot have made the British news papers.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-live-air.html


I think really Eugene made the papers and they are just regurgitating what has already been reported.

Rather than "we" made the papers

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

It is truly unbelievable what is considered to be newsworthy these days.

----------


## Rushy

> I think really Eugene made the papers and they are just regurgitating what has already been reported.
> 
> Rather than "we" made the papers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Tahr is referring to a quote from a post on the forum being mentioned in the article VC

----------


## Tahr

> I think really Eugene made the papers and they are just regurgitating what has already been reported.
> 
> Rather than "we" made the papers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Yes. And contains direct quotes from the forum.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea I saw the quotes guys....same quotes already quoted days ago

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maxx

> what world are you living in?


My world, anyway.

----------


## doinit

> Trust has nothing to do with it. We can manage trust, or the lack of it.
> 
> The world I live in does exist. Its actually the same world that the Thar Foundation and GAC live in, and look at what they just achieved. They were respectful, and are managing trust. And getting results.


Trust has a lot to do with everything whether you can manage it or not is up to the individual concerned. In my world and believe me it aint nothing like yours things are done totally different, different meaning you would have no idea.
I never mentioned anything about the Thar Foundation or GAC.

----------


## doinit

> From your post doinit, I believe that you have missed the point made by Tahr. If hunters want their sport and rights to enjoy that very sport to be respected, then we must also act in such a way that endears respect. May I add ; People in politics are a certain type. They enjoy the public profile, the power and other trappings. That is how they are. We don't need to trust Politicians in order to understand how the system works and work it. we need to set our goals and work towards those aims. 
> The biggest threat to hunting is 'Forest and bird'. That organisation has an enormous 'War Chest' and a great deal of Political Respect as a reputable organisation. To counter F&B the first step is to act in a totally professional and respectful manner.
> Gimp, Tahr and others have made this point over and over but there are still people on this forum who for some reason cannot understand a simple message. I don't want to make a disrespectful comment on a public forum about those people, but I am sure thinking it....


I'm aware of everything you've written...and have not missed any point made by anyone.
I'll show some respect when I think it's needed,,kiss up to someones arse..never.
Believe me when I say I've had many a battle with Twig&Tweet..nothing new there. If it comes down to sucking up to some one to get somewhere?...never. 
Happy C*****g.

----------


## Tahr

> Trust has a lot to do with everything whether you can manage it or not is up to the individual concerned. In my world and believe me it aint nothing like yours things are done totally different, different meaning you would have no idea.
> I never mentioned anything about the Thar Foundation or GAC.


Im not going to debate that or enquire. But you are making a huge assumption, and you are likely incorrect.

----------


## doinit

> Im not going to debate that or enquire. But you are making a huge assumption, and you are likely incorrect.


That's your opinion  and quite frankly I don't have much time for your opinion.

----------


## Maca49

> That's your opinion  and quite frankly I don't have much time for your opinion.


Your just not connected!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> You lot have made the British news papers.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-live-air.html


The Presstitute's missed my "kitchen sink" pun
You just cannot trust good "coal face" reporting anymore

----------


## GravelBen

They don't call it the Daily Fail for nothing!

----------


## doinit

> Your just not connected!!


Connected?  Yeah mate it's been a while now since I was connected.. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Walker

Sorry Gimp et al, tired and in 'park' after a bad day at work!

----------


## Sideshow

Nothing new from the Daily Mail article but what is interesting is the comments at the bottom of the article from the public.
More against her and the cull as well as 1080 than for her.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I think really Eugene made the papers and they are just regurgitating what has already been reported.
> 
> Rather than "we" made the papers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


 :XD: 

After watching it i am pretty sure she uses that term in private HAHAHA outed on air.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> That's your opinion  and quite frankly I don't have much time for your opinion.


doinit, you must be a lucky guy and own your hunting property and good for you. That means that it doesn't make any difference to you if comments made on here stuff things up for those of us who hunt on Public Land. We Public Land hunters are intelligent enough to realise that right now the whole big game issue is under the media spotlight, comments that might have gone unnoticed a year ago are now being quoted from this forum.

From your previous post you say you have 'had plenty of battles with Twig and tweet'. Did you actually achieve anything or just drive yourself mad bashing your head against a brick wall ? My guess is the later.

----------


## Pengy

> You lot have made the British news papers.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-live-air.html


Wow! The British papers...no less. They are obviously the home of truth and justice  :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> Words "conservation" - "hunters"  - that is the riddle mix of a nervous speaker who was back peddling


The word conservation  doesn't fit in Her  sentence at all, she may have been thinking "cullers" though. 




> Most of them have no idea of how the world works outside Auckland or possibly Wellington.
> This is a labour friendly blog from a few days ago, read the comments and ingest the highbrow out of touch douchery on display:
> https://thestandard.org.nz/national-...king-at-tahrs/
> This mob dont swear at you, they are better than you.


Did you read my post at the top? 
 Sages party co LEADER used the c bomb 3 times in a public speech and when challenged said she wanted to reclaim the word for woman. It dosnt get any clearer than that  :Grin: 


 There are threads on this forum that are just vial, one in particular comes to mind that is available with the click of the search button. So while I have always  agreed  with the idea of presenting a responsible face on this forum  an will continue to try to do so, I think the horse has well and truly bolted.

----------


## doinit

> doinit, you must be a lucky guy and own your hunting property and good for you. That means that it doesn't make any difference to you if comments made on here stuff things up for those of us who hunt on Public Land. We Public Land hunters are intelligent enough to realise that right now the whole big game issue is under the media spotlight, comments that might have gone unnoticed a year ago are now being quoted from this forum.
> 
> From your previous post you say you have 'had plenty of battles with Twig and tweet'. Did you actually achieve anything or just drive yourself mad bashing your head against a brick wall ? My guess is the later.


Moa Hunter,I most certainly do not own my own hunting block not sure where you got that idea.
I hunt public all the time,public that has had the life sucked out of it by the continuous poison drops.And the truth is I'm lucky to find a print nowadays let alone actually kill something.I simply walk for the enjoyment.
Yes I have met with Twig7Tweet people and yes I have / did achieve what I wanted to.I simply cleared up a bunch of bull shit they had been fed,a win to me.
Obviously you don't know me at all,what I've been through over many years bla,bla.
In simple terms I  do not like people who try and convert with bull shit or any other means of lies.Most certainly those who back poison.
I'm well aware of the political side believe me.....I simply wont roll over and have my guts tickled by anyone,done my share for the Government but we wont go there..
As for f****ng up other hunters chances with the odd remark by myself,bull shit.
It's a pity you cant see everyones view for what it is eh..cheers.

----------


## Sidney

Yeah cause whatever you say as an individual hunter isn't going to be used by those who actually understand how to influence the public to the detriment of the rest of us.  Seriously are you retarded?

Whether you understand it or not, our interests are not the interests of a majority of people in this country, and many find what we are interested in to be reprehensible because they are ignorant and emotionally retarded themselves.  But you can't change that by being a dick as well.

Our only chance in that environment is to sound rational and reasonable.  We ain't got no power in this situation.

So kindly do me and the rest of the hunting community a favour and choose to not be as stupid as they are.  Its not a winning proposition when the stupid are the majority.

----------


## A330driver

There are some posts, I just find so much satisfaction in reading

----------


## Maca49

Clarify what the majority of people are interested in? Sex is great, but everybody hates it, porn, young girls, young guys,old guys, older females,  infidelity, homosexuals, lesbians, marriage, heterosexuals etc etc. there’s real hate there for all of it. But in truth we can’t get enough. What else is there? Apart from owning firearms and hunting? I’m confused! :Grin:

----------


## doinit

> Yeah cause whatever you say as an individual hunter isn't going to be used by those who actually understand how to influence the public to the detriment of the rest of us.  Seriously are you retarded?
> 
> Whether you understand it or not, our interests are not the interests of a majority of people in this country, and many find what we are interested in to be reprehensible because they are ignorant and emotionally retarded themselves.  But you can't change that by being a dick as well.
> 
> Our only chance in that environment is to sound rational and reasonable.  We ain't got no power in this situation.
> 
> So kindly do me and the rest of the hunting community a favour and choose to not be as stupid as they are.  Its not a winning proposition when the stupid are the majority.


Retarded? a Dick....  That's pretty strong coming from the likes of you.
Go for it Sidney you do absolutely nothing for me at all.

----------


## csmiffy

Ah well that went south.
You are both right. 
The muppets who agree with the greenies will use all vindications to crucify us.
I also don't believe that we should kowtow to them. That is why they have so much influence now-the apathetic masses let them do it.
BUT We are a minority to a point. If we do this properly and influence the townie friends and families we are far better off than arguing the methods on this or other forums. as long as we do that and they vote accordingly and also let the parties know why they dipped out. 
For the most part we all agree that we don't like what they do or how it affects us. its preaching to the converted so to speak.
Us arguing amongst ourselves is far more damaging to our cause than them seeing us throwing their precious leader under the bus for a media cockup.

----------


## doinit

> Ah well that went south.
> You are both right. 
> The muppets who agree with the greenies will use all vindications to crucify us.
> I also don't believe that we should kowtow to them. That is why they have so much influence now-the apathetic masses let them do it.
> BUT We are a minority to a point. If we do this properly and influence the townie friends and families we are far better off than arguing the methods on this or other forums. as long as we do that and they vote accordingly and also let the parties know why they dipped out. 
> For the most part we all agree that we don't like what they do or how it affects us. its preaching to the converted so to speak.
> Us arguing amongst ourselves is far more damaging to our cause than them seeing us throwing their precious leader under the bus for a media cockup.


Your correct...well put.
cheers.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Moa Hunter,I most certainly do not own my own hunting block not sure where you got that idea.
> I hunt public all the time,public that has had the life sucked out of it by the continuous poison drops.And the truth is I'm lucky to find a print nowadays let alone actually kill something.I simply walk for the enjoyment.
> Yes I have met with Twig7Tweet people and yes I have / did achieve what I wanted to.I simply cleared up a bunch of bull shit they had been fed,a win to me.
> Obviously you don't know me at all,what I've been through over many years bla,bla.
> In simple terms I  do not like people who try and convert with bull shit or any other means of lies.Most certainly those who back poison.
> I'm well aware of the political side believe me.....I simply wont roll over and have my guts tickled by anyone,done my share for the Government but we wont go there..
> As for f****ng up other hunters chances with the odd remark by myself,bull shit.
> It's a pity you cant see everyones view for what it is eh..cheers.


The last comment is a bit rich coming from you who trashed tahr's reasonable comments.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidney

> Retarded? a Dick....  That's pretty strong coming from the likes of you.
> Go for it Sidney you do absolutely nothing for me at all.


I don't give  a shit how much how much I do for you chap, I'm not your closet rubber doll...  but in the interests of free speech when you say stupid things I will point it out.  You are quite welcome to do the same to me.  Its the only way we learn chap..

----------


## doinit

> I don't give  a shit how much how much I do for you chap, I'm not your closet rubber doll...  but in the interests of free speech when you say stupid things I will point it out.  You are quite welcome to do the same to me.  Its the only way we learn chap..


That's the trouble with you types CHAP..your never wrong. You still have a lot to learn also eh.
To be honest you've made my day....chap.The rubber dole bit made me laugh.

----------


## doinit

> The last comment is a bit rich coming from you who trashed tahr's reasonable comments.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


So be it...we all get to say what we think.

----------


## Sideshow

See they just banned hunting on public land in Wales. Even though the recent study at a cost of £45000 came back that a ban would be detrimental to the local economy and the environment  :Wtfsmilie:  never just these ministers ah

----------


## turtle

> .The rubber dole bit made me laugh.



What if it had a dick?????? :Sick:

----------


## tetawa

> What if it had a dick??????


It would then be a dike.

----------


## BRADS

Wow and you guys think shes bad, take a look at yourselves guys its fucking sad.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> So be it...we all get to say what we think.


That's exactly what people have been saying......

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

> Wow and you guys think shes bad, take a look at yourselves guys its fucking sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what happens when two or three guys are as pig headed as each other  :Have A Nice Day: 
Yi get that with mostly older C*****s , but I guess it's becoming popular when bored.

----------


## csmiffy

@BRADS
like I said. the infighting is far more detrimental than obnoxious comments about  the person in question

----------


## Sidney

> That's the trouble with you types CHAP..your never wrong. You still have a lot to learn also eh.
> To be honest you've made my day....chap.The rubber dole bit made me laugh.


Well your not teaching me anything so far...  but I am happy you're pleased with the doll...

----------


## A330driver

Quote :Benjamin Disraeli...

........The art of conversation,is to be prompt without being stubborn,to refute without arguing,and to clothe great matters in a Motley garb

----------


## csmiffy

> Quote :Benjamin Disraeli...
> 
> ........The art of conversation,is to be prompt without being stubborn,to refute without arguing,and to clothe great matters in a Motley garb


 @A330driver that's deep

----------


## Cigar



----------


## Cordite

Come on, this is 14 pages in this thread.  She does not deserve that much attention, whatever she is called.

----------


## Boaraxa

> That's your opinion  and quite frankly I don't have much time for your opinion.


That's almost funny ,but in fact its the opposite of funny , Tahr is old school , way older than most of you lot & me ...he,s been carbon dated  :Have A Nice Day:  and lived off of the sweat of his brow ( shearer amongst other things , respect ) , still charging around the hills taking what he wants , any one that argues with him needs to listen , especially when we are on the same TEAM.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> and that is it summed up perfect, we are supposed to be supportive and treat everyone as equals. at the end of the day not everyone deserves respect.
> i choose not to judge people for their gender, religion or race. there are good and bad people that fit into these categories. but i damn well refuse to think everyone is my equal


We 270 owners treat those who own other calibres as equals - even though we know that they are not.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Connected?  Yeah mate it's been a while now since I was connected..


I have just realised why doinit is so grumpy - no sex. Says it in his post above.

----------


## Max Headroom

> We 270 owners treat those who own other calibres as equals - even though we know that they are not.

----------


## GravelBen

> We 270 owners treat those who own other calibres as equals - even though we know that they are not.


Well if it makes you feel better to treat your superiors as equals then hey, its a free world.  :Wink:

----------


## 300CALMAN

How did we get to calibers?
Too lazy to read the rest of the thread.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> How did we get to calibers?
> Too lazy to read the rest of the thread.


I thought we might need a bit of (truthful) humour while the planets realign

----------


## A330driver

Moa hunter,thats pretty funny mate...and your right,......but when your big day comes and you step up to the big-boy 300WM CALIBRE,and thats the party I belong too,.......you will lament the same thing about that ......




> We 270 owners treat those who own other calibres as equals - even though we know that they are not.

----------


## ethos

Danger ahead.
https://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/...s-biodiversity
“​With New Zealand's indigenous biodiversity in a state of "crisis", a new national strategy is pertinent and timely, Conservation Minister Eugenie Sage says.”
“There may be debate about the relative priority of introduced species such as deer, Sage said, but overall the process was a "positive" one.”

----------


## 300CALMAN

"We have an economy that's based on biodiversity. We've got a bio-economy - all of our exports, food ... rely on our reputation in terms of our indigenous nature and landscapes."

what a load of crap if you have ever seen an anchor ad overseas the ones I have seen rely on green grass framing scenes

----------


## timattalon

It gets worse. In the news last night the politicians stated that they wanted everyone in electric cars so we can do our bit for the enviroment....Sure I will do my bit. Where do they want the 7 new dams to generate enough power to keep the cars charged? Or are they going Nuke?


Approximate calculations show that to replace the 400,000 cars in NZ with a car such as the Nissan Leaf the power consumption alone will be SEVEN times what the Clyde dam is capable of generating at maximum capacity non stop. How is that "environmentally sound"? I keep hearing them say the electic cars dare free to run (Or near free). Why do they need a 15am wall socket for a 3hr charge? That is the same as two 1800 watt heaters at max usage or 72x 50w light bulbs all at the same time - or 144x LCD tvs all on at the same time. Lets push that out....400,000 cars will use the same power every night as nearly 58 million TVs. And there is less than 5 million of us here.

----------


## chainsaw

the problem is our stupid/lazy media just suck it up and spout it back like its real or truthful.   Like the other lie .... "predator free NZ"    - bull fuckn shit. You can create "islands" real ones or man made that with HUGE $$ might be kept free, but the idea that all rats,mice, mustelids, cats etc can be wiped out in all NZ is total BS and delusional ... but the media perpetuate the lie and people start to think it must be real.

----------


## gonetropo

> It gets worse. In the news last night the politicians stated that they wanted everyone in electric cars so we can do our bit for the enviroment....Sure I will do my bit. Where do they want the 7 new dams to generate enough power to keep the cars charged? Or are they going Nuke?
> 
> 
> Approximate calculations show that to replace the 400,000 cars in NZ with a car such as the Nissan Leaf the power consumption alone will be SEVEN times what the Clyde dam is capable of generating at maximum capacity non stop. How is that "environmentally sound"? I keep hearing them say the electic cars dare free to run (Or near free). Why do they need a 15am wall socket for a 3hr charge? That is the same as two 1800 watt heaters at max usage or 72x 50w light bulbs all at the same time - or 144x LCD tvs all on at the same time. Lets push that out....400,000 cars will use the same power every night as nearly 58 million TVs. And there is less than 5 million of us here.
> Attachment 96666


a 15 amp wall socket will supply a max of 3600 Watts of energy per hour at 100% AC to DC conversion ( not possible but close, maybe 95%) but lets take all that at 100% for maths
next issue is power generation, most of our juice comes from hydro and i'm pretty happy about that, what these muppets dont realise is that the more energy (electric) you want the more water has to flow.
at present a dam may have 8 turbines, in the day it runs 5 with 3 spare for heavy loading (super cold nights/hot days when people run heat pumps) at night most people go home so industrial use goes down and demand goes down
now start adding everyone charging up their electric car at night and those turbines need to be run all the time
end result hydro will not supply the electricity required

----------


## doinit

> the problem is our stupid/lazy media just suck it up and spout it back like its real or truthful.   Like the other lie .... "predator free NZ"    - bull fuckn shit. You can create "islands" real ones or man made that with HUGE $$ might be kept free, but the idea that all rats,mice, mustelids, cats etc can be wiped out in all NZ is total BS and delusional ... but the media perpetuate the lie and people start to think it must be real.


Totally...

----------


## tetawa

I take it that it's very "green" in the manufacturing and disposing of the batteries for these cars. Or do we forget about that side of the equation.

----------


## gonetropo

as for lithium batteries, i suggest you all you all look at the salt mining in places like bolivia and argentina.  whole scale mining of a massive nature

----------


## skyflyhigh

Looks like we just guna have to go back to old wai wai express or grab a horse of course 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I take it that it's very "green" in the manufacturing and disposing of the batteries for these cars. Or do we forget about that side of the equation.


The problem is lead mining (yes they use lead still), cobalt and litium mining are ruining "other peoples environments" and using  lots of oil to do it.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> a 15 amp wall socket will supply a max of 3600 Watts of energy per hour at 100% AC to DC conversion ( not possible but close, maybe 95%) but lets take all that at 100% for maths
> next issue is power generation, most of our juice comes from hydro and i'm pretty happy about that, what these muppets dont realise is that the more energy (electric) you want the more water has to flow.
> at present a dam may have 8 turbines, in the day it runs 5 with 3 spare for heavy loading (super cold nights/hot days when people run heat pumps) at night most people go home so industrial use goes down and demand goes down
> now start adding everyone charging up their electric car at night and those turbines need to be run all the time
> end result hydro will not supply the electricity required


I was told that our dams do not have the Penstock / Turbine capacity to use all of the incoming water in an 'average' recharge year. Therefore water is spilt down the Waitaki and never used for generation. Is this true.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Moa hunter,thats pretty funny mate...and your right,......but when your big day comes and you step up to the big-boy 300WM CALIBRE,and thats the party I belong too,.......you will lament the same thing about that ......


I agree the 300WM is a formidable stag slaying machine A330 driver. No stag can withstand it's power. But hunting, as 270 owners know is not all about blasting the quarry; it is also about the joy of the sounds of the bush and hearing the stags themselves ..something made difficult with tinnitus

----------


## A330driver

Mate ... if it’s any consolation,I too,own a 270,awesome calibre.I was merely pulling your chain.If you ever need some great earplugs,let me know.





> I agree the 300WM is a formidable stag slaying machine A330 driver. No stag can withstand it's power. But hunting, as 270 owners know is not all about blasting the quarry; it is also about the joy of the sounds of the bush and hearing the stags themselves …..something made difficult with tinnitus

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Mate ... if it’s any consolation,I too,own a 270,awesome calibre.I was merely pulling your chain.If you ever need some great earplugs,let me know.


Good on ya mate !!!

----------


## Sasquatch

Has there been any follow up to Eugenie saying Cunter's on live TV? Any apology as such?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Has there been any follow up to Eugenie saying Cunter's on live TV? Any apology as such?


Not so you'd notice.

----------


## timattalon

> Has there been any follow up to Eugenie saying Cunter's on live TV? Any apology as such?





> Not so you'd notice.


From what I have seen there has been no apology, but there has been no Eugenie Sage either.....Like she has disappeared into the office and refuses to come out....

----------


## Moa Hunter

Double Double, Boil and Bubble

----------


## csmiffy

Why are we still talking about her?
WOFTAM

----------


## Sideshow

Waste Of F......... Time And Money  :Wink:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Why are we still talking about her?
> WOFTAM


Because we are a bunch of CU***RS

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Why are we still talking about her?
> WOFTAM


Because we are now in the winding down phase from the earlier intense forum action that lead to the climax of the TV announcement - so we are now in the after-play stage to use a coital analogy

----------


## Boaraxa

> Why are we still talking about her?
> WOFTAM


Im not done talking  :ORLY:  any one else hear about how 17500 Tahr were to be shot yet they have or had 100,000 rounds of ammo sitting in the states , averages out at just under 6 rounds per animal , assuming its only the Tahr they are targeting , another rumour I heard is the wallis,s purchased 2 brand new 500,s for the occasion , just what id been told not 100% if its correct .

----------


## Pengy

> Im not done talking  any one else hear about how 17500 Tahr were to be shot yet they have or had 100,000 rounds of ammo sitting in the states , averages out at just under 6 rounds per animal , assuming its only the Tahr they are targeting , another rumour I heard is the wallis,s purchased 2 brand new 500,s for the occasion , just what id been told not 100% if its correct .


have read elsewhere that the chopper purchase story is 99.9% BS, but given this gubments record for spending up big time to achieve targets, nothing would surprise me

----------


## Moutere

2x 500s is like a Hughes 1000.

----------


## skyflyhigh

Looks like thursday is dday 

http://www.stuff.co.nz/timaru-herald...id=app-android

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

To me, access to DOC land is the biggest problem for the recreational hunter wanting to help control Tahr. There is certainly a lot of land that was retired from pastoral lease grazing and into DOC stewardship under tenor review. In a lot of cases access to this crown land is across private land and that access is often made difficult. In many cases there are unformed public roads across the private land onto DOC but they are not able to be used because they are not marked, so there is a risk of trespass in attempting to use them.
Q. How easy is it to accurately mark the course of an unformed road from GPS ? This is something that Councils must do not DOC, but if there is enough support for a road to be opened the councils will be forced to do it.

----------


## Boaraxa

Was only a matter of time

----------


## timattalon

> Was only a matter of time ��
> Attachment 97583


Just needs the NZHS logo and it could be the new Tee...

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Just needs the NZHS logo and it could be the new Tee...


Or not.

----------

